# Money of Excel Range Vouchers



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Found this, thought some of you might want to take the chance to get some money off - it covers pellets, herbs, treats etc...

Download Vouchers Form - Burgess Excel

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah keeps coming up on this forum for me at tghe top of the page! Was weird there was a thread earlier that mentioned frontline and suddenly I was getting frontline ads! Coincidence am not sure lol!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah keeps coming up on this forum for me at tghe top of the page! Was weird there was a thread earlier that mentioned frontline and suddenly I was getting frontline ads! Coincidence am not sure lol!


it was the RSPCA one for me for AGES, then it changed to Excel the other day :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant thanks Heidi, can I print that voucher like 10 times?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my bar code reads 9912129442009 - does yours read the same or is each one different?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

The voucher I printed off is the same code :confused5:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Bernie thats brilliant, it means we can print off as many vouchers as we like!!!!  I'll print 10 for a start for my local rescue centre


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Bernie thats brilliant, it means we can print off as many vouchers as we like!!!!  I'll print 10 for a start for my local rescue centre


Ohh didn't think of it like that :thumbup::thumbup: I think I'll be doing the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Theres also no expiry date on them. Wonder how long they'll be valid for.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL i decided to print some off for my rescue (i cant use them, wholesale wont accept vouchers  ) and its asking for number of pets....... it only goes up to 10 though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> LOL i decided to print some off for my rescue (i cant use them, wholesale wont accept vouchers  ) and its asking for number of pets....... *it only goes up to 10 though* :lol:


LOL I saw this too, made me chuckle.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Theres also no expiry date on them. Wonder how long they'll be valid for.


I noticed this too weird! I think they've messed up here

Its got to be cheaper at £1.99 a bag of pellets or hay after discount than buying in bulk


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

My poor printer isnt happy at the colour of those vouchers!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Has anybody used these yet? Any problems with it being same voucher code?
Printed one off today but not used it yet.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Has anybody used these yet? Any problems with it being same voucher code?
> Printed one off today but not used it yet.


I used two in PAH, for some hay and guinea nuggets. The man looked at it and was like 'oooh may as well print loads off!' he seemed really nice, my boyfriend and I went up separately in case it was one per customer but he was absolutely fine with us using 2 in the shop. The FIRST nice PAH man Ive had in there.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont have a printer, lol, so I havent even printed any off 
I thought I would mention it to you guys tho so that someone could benefit 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I took 2 vouchers in to [email protected] as they are just by my work, the lady just put them through as 2 separate transactions for me


----------

